# Doctors show to talk about B.O.



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Tomorrow 5/16/13 the t.v. show called the DOCTORS are going to have as topic,Body Odors..I will be watching to see if they mention LG


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They may mention fecal odors without using the term Leaky gas. After all that really got made up by people here to try to describe what was going on. Not a medical or technical term that is widely used.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope that they do I actually applied to be on the show to get help for this problem and to hopefully make doctors realize that this is a real problem ppl have.But the person from the show that emailed me and told me to send a picture of myself ? And explain my problem (I mentioned every little detail in my application)? I found that kinda weird so i decided to asked her why she needed a picture of me and what else she wanted me to explain that wasn't in my letter of application but I guess she felt like doing that was too much work and never replied.

Maybe we should all send in applications and maybe they'll realize how big of an issue this is for many people!


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

dani14,
She probably wanted to see a pic of you to see if you are "photogenic", she just wanted to get an idea of how you would look on t.v.
They did mention TAMU, they said it was a genetic problem ,never heard that before..but no one in my family smells like poo but me
One of the specialists said a woman he treats had to move away because oof the shame peole made her fell..he explained that we cant help the smell,it comes from protein and we have to get rid of a lot of protein in out diets.He metioned the fish,the trash,and the poo smell.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Genetic doesn't mean everyone or even most people in a family have it. A lot of time you need two bad copies of the gene to have a problem and often people have no idea they carry the bad copy until they have a kid with someone that also has a bad copy.

So some diseases can skip a lot of generations before you reproduce with someone who also has the same bad gene in their lineage.

There is some discussion if you can acquire TMAU or something like it, but TMAU from what I read was always considered genetic because you are missing an enzyme and every enzyme in your body comes from a gene.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Well done Dani for applying to be on the show, fair dues to you. Once I nearly broke down at a doctors when i was talking about my problems so there's absolutely no way i could discuss in public about my condition.

I've read up a fair bit on tmau and it seems that it can be both genetic (primary tmau) but could also be acquired (secondary). The simplest explanation i came across of tmau is that in most foods there is a nutrient called choline. When choline is broken down in the body it produces a substance called tma which causes an awful odour. In most people they have an enzyme (fm03) which converts the odourous tma into a non odourous substance called tmao. In primary tmau a person has a genetic fault which causes the enzyme not to work.

In secondary tmau sufferer's guts gets colonised by tma producing bacteria. Though their fm03enzyme may be working perfectly there is simply too much tma there in the colon for it all to be converted and so they smell.

I did read on a different forum of a lady who got diagnosed as having secondary tmau. Significantly for us she said besides having bad body odours she suffered from what she termed "no pressure flatulence" . So I guess its possbile a few poeple on here could have secondary tmau.

One or two more things to comsider though, firstly as Kathleen can testify I can get things arseways sometimes so it's probably best to do your own research into tmau. Also the secondary form is not a very well understood condition, I've even heard that some doctors refuse to believe there is such a thing as secondary tmau though Dr Lachmann the leading UK specialist on tmau does believe in it. Most importantly the MEBO charity which is set up to help malodour sufferers says that of all the people who have an odour condition and get tested for tmau only a third of them get diagnosed as positive. Tmau gets a lot of attention as it kind of is the only really medically recognised malodour condition but there are plenty more out there that aren't still recognised by medical science.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately sometimes it takes luck for the right person to find the right thing at the right time and give it a better understanding than "idiopathic".

So I might go with only reason that has been discovered more than recognized, as I don't think we have a bunch of explanations we refuse to acknowledge we know about.

Something that causes 1/3 of the people you find with something tends to be easier to find depending on how many causes there end up being there may have some very rare things going on. No matter how obnoxious, rare things are harder to get a handle on.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think I have the second form of tamu....and it must of skipped a generation because no one in my family smells like I have been known to smell....although my aunt on my fathers side had a colostomy bag once-I never asked her or my dad why..so apparently my bowel issues run in my fathers family.
I also had my first gastroenterologist tell me " I should wipe better and"he "had never heard of that from his other patients",ofcourse I never saw him again


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

How do you get tested for this


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

This hopefully will answer your question Dani -

http://www.meboresearch.org/trimethylaminuria.html#tmautestlabs


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I know there's a place in Philadelphia that does it,but the last time I saw the appointments were backed up for months.


----------

